# As an Astrologer, there is an indications of a very insecure period in the now and future.



## Paco Dennis (Aug 7, 2022)

Though many do not trust astrology, I have studied it for 40 years. I have done hundreds of charts and when the planet Uranus becomes dominat there is disruption in the works. Rather than explain this in my own insufficient language, take some time to listen to this astrologer who has a very similar take on the current dynamics.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 7, 2022)

I am not a believer in astrology, but still find it interesting.  Thanks for the post @Paco Dennis 

Humans have been doing astrology far longer than scientific astronomy.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 7, 2022)

Uranus can be a force for good.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Uranus can be a force for good.


That's just a lot of Taurus,    .


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 7, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Uranus can be a force for good.



Most things that have become worn out, old, no longer functional, especially institutions, need to have a restructuring. First you have get rid of the old and wasteful, that makes room for the new...which accords with the times as they have changed. Your right on!


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 7, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Uranus can be a force for good.


I don't know, I understand Uranus is huge, full of gas and smells bad...

Uranus Smells Terrible​


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Though many do not trust astrology...


I think that Astrology is one piece of the big picture.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Aug 7, 2022)

You take care of your anus, and I'll take care of mine, thank you very much.


----------



## Right Now (Aug 7, 2022)

This is an interesting thread, and also the video you posted, @Paco Dennis .  I have studied and been amazed at astrology for decades.
Now for the scary part....
Just two days ago I wrote an email to a long time friend, explaining where my head is at and why I am starting a new chapter in my life!  I said, in effect, all that this lady in your video was sharing when the planets are aligned like this right at this time.  It was cleansing for me to explain my thoughts and feelings, and then....you posted this today.
Coincidence??  I think not.    It explains so much of why I feel like I do.  By the way, I have Taurus rising in my sign.
Thank you so much for this thread.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 7, 2022)

Right Now said:


> This is an interesting thread, and also the video you posted, @Paco Dennis .  I have studied and been amazed at astrology for decades.
> Now for the scary part....
> Just two days ago I wrote an email to a long time friend, explaining where my head is at and why I am starting a new chapter in my life!  I said, in effect, all that this lady in your video was sharing when the planets are aligned like this right at this time.  It was cleansing for me to explain my thoughts and feelings, and then....you posted this today.
> Coincidence??  I think not.    It explains so much of why I feel like I do.  By the way, I have Taurus rising in my sign.
> Thank you so much for this thread.


I have the Moon at 14 Taurus and Jupiter at 21 Taurus. The Moon is trined with my Sun 15 Virgo. I feel like I have been born again!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 7, 2022)

Anyone born between April 23rd and May12th has been influenced by this. In the past 6 years has your life changed DRAMATICALLY? Was it shocking and sudden?


----------



## Bella (Aug 7, 2022)

Pepper said:


> *Uranus can be a force for good.*





RadishRose said:


> *That's just a lot of Taurus, *   .





Alligatorob said:


> I don't know, I understand* Uranus is full of gas and smells bad...
> *
> Uranus Smells Terrible​



I'm not an asstronaut.  I have enough to worry about without thinking about Uranus. I do know you can see Uranus with the naked eye. It helps if you're a contortionist.

An interesting tidbit... The core of the planet has such powerful pressures and relatively high temperatures that it turns the carbon particles into diamonds. This is circulated into the atmosphere due to the many layers of clouds the planet has, which means it rains diamonds. So if you’re looking for a planetary treasure hoard, you might want to look at Uranus, it craps diamonds. 

I'll just Libra it to y'all to figure out. 

Bella


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 7, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> I have done hundreds of charts and when the planet Uranus becomes dominat there is disruption in the works.


Hardly surprising, with a name like Uranus it's bound to be a pain in the ass.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 8, 2022)

This is great @Paco Dennis, but it's last month!
I'd love it if you could put these astrology predictions on here but can we know of it  it prior to the events?
Thisi s great to know you are so advanced in this area.
"insecure?"  That might be an understatement!


----------

